# My Phone is a mess right now, SD Card Related?



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, so 2 days ago my 32gb microsd that came with the tbolt just erased 70% of stuff on it. All nandroid, everything gone. Luckily for me, i discovered this after a kernel flash didnt go so well, i had a cascade of force closes lol). SO, i had a second rom zip on it, was the GB Sense RUU 2.11.510.0. Installed, tried to get stuff back. Got home, reimaged my 32gb and reinstalled cm7. Now, it freezes 30% of the time after the boot logo, wont lock, no screen, buttons do vibrate though. I have apps randomly missing if installed on SD, and its freezing CONSTANTLY. and violently too. Just now i was typing, it froze mid word, and wouldnt stop vibrating. Its done sounds before too. It seems to be gererally laggy too. If i remove the card, it boots fine, seems quicker, but i havent used to enough to say thats def. it.

Any ideas? i'm in college and dont have access to another SD card, and put music on it. It just seems to be so slow for no reason. I'm no noob either, had an Inc, and now how it works, im just lost here.

I have the latest 2.11 radios, and im on CM7 with Kang Bang. Running at around 1.4Ghz, which was fine until my SD went mad. Help?


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> Ok, so 2 days ago my 32gb microsd that came with the tbolt just erased 70% of stuff on it. All nandroid, everything gone. Luckily for me, i discovered this after a kernel flash didnt go so well, i had a cascade of force closes lol). SO, i had a second rom zip on it, was the GB Sense RUU 2.11.510.0. Installed, tried to get stuff back. Got home, reimaged my 32gb and reinstalled cm7. Now, it freezes 30% of the time after the boot logo, wont lock, no screen, buttons do vibrate though. I have apps randomly missing if installed on SD, and its freezing CONSTANTLY. and violently too. Just now i was typing, it froze mid word, and wouldnt stop vibrating. Its done sounds before too. It seems to be gererally laggy too. If i remove the card, it boots fine, seems quicker, but i havent used to enough to say thats def. it.
> 
> Any ideas? i'm in college and dont have access to another SD card, and put music on it. It just seems to be so slow for no reason. I'm no noob either, had an Inc, and now how it works, im just lost here.
> 
> I have the latest 2.11 radios, and im on CM7 with Kang Bang. Running at around 1.4Ghz, which was fine until my SD went mad. Help?


If you have an adapter for your micro SD card, I would try and put it into a regular PC and try to delete the partition and then re-install the SD card into the phone, boot into Clockwork, re-partition the card, format it, and then see if that helps. If all else fails, obviously, I would replace the SD card with a new one.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea, it wouldnt't read, so i put it in a adapter to format. I had to format like 6 times for it to read. Clockword just wouldnt mount it, cm7 said blank or unsupported, and my mac kept telling me to initialze it. Its working now, but im on sense, seems good so far...
cm7 started rebooting without the sd, so i threw in the towel.


----------

